# Help painting a bedroom



## freddyb45 (Jun 25, 2008)

My son's bed recently broke (due to him jumping up and down on it!!) and I've decided to build him one myself, from scratch. I figured, whilst I'm at it, I may as well repaint his bedroom, as it has needing doing for quite some time now.


However, it's quite a complicated room set-up, with some complex shaped fittings on the walls, which cannot be removed. What's the best way to get around these whilst painting, i.e. what can I cover them with to avoid getting paint on them?

Thanks, Fred B


----------



## nicetry (Jun 23, 2008)

I third that. Using newspaper was always the easiest and cheapest, along with a good quality painters tape.

I suggest you stay away from plastic because it gets really messy.


----------



## home decorations (Sep 25, 2008)

nicetry said:


> I third that. Using newspaper was always the easiest and cheapest, along with a good quality painters tape.
> 
> I suggest you stay away from plastic because it gets really messy.


:thumbup: that is how i'll do it too.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*painting*

Invest the time in taping real well and you'll be glad you did!


----------

